# Urbana, il-gorg. Light blonde gr girl in shelter!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Urbana, IL- LUCY- Gorg. Light blonde GR girl in shelter!!*

*LUCY 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13175731
Golden Retriever [Mix]
Large Young Female Dog Pet ID: A062770 
Champaign County Humane Society, Urbana, IL * Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About LUCY
*This pet has been altered. *
Champaign County Humane Society 
Urbana, IL 
217-344-7297 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13175731
Email Champaign County Humane Society 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: LUCY PFId#13175731 Id#A062770
See more pets from Champaign County Humane Society 
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=IL07

KDMARSH: THANKS FOR TELLING US ABOUT HER. I EMLD. THE TWO GR RESCUES IN IL & MO-AS GOOD AS GOLD IN WOODRIDGE, IL AND LOVE A GOLDEN, IN ST. LOUIS, MO.

CAN YOU DO THE OTHER. LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED HELP WITH LUCY'S PICTURE.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I used to be on the board at this humane society when I was in grad school! But that was more than 20 years ago. Hope Lucy gets sprung soon.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

dirk's fund in saint louis may be good to contact too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Reply:

KDmarsh is contacting Dirk's
Just got msg. from Robin Sweeney Pres. of As Good As Gold Rescue in Woodridge, IL, that they would take her depending on her temperament.
I would think that if As Good As Gold does take her, they will need TRANSPORT HELP FROM Urbana, IL to Woodridge, IL.
I'm hoping that maybe Love a Golden or Dirk's might be able to take LUCY As
They are closer, or at least pull her until transport would be worked out.
Have to wait to here if As Good As Gold can take Lucy for sure.


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

This is one I can help out with for transport, I live in Illinois, so if As Good As Gold will take her I will be happy to help with transport.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I contacted Dirks fund last night, haven't heard back yet. I'm confident that Lucy will be fine though - that shelter is pretty great and they don't usually euthanize animals unless they're in poor health or just completely unadoptable. I wish I had a college buddy in Chambana who wants a dog, but alas, none of my friends are really dog people.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks like she may have been adopted. From yesterday to today she has been taken off the Champaign County Humane Society's adoption website, which to me indicates that she's probably been adopted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gil and KD*

Gil and KD


*KD: LUCY IS STILL ON PETFINDER. TRY THIS LINK:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13175731*

If either of you girls are willing to help w/transport for Lucy if Robin Sweeney from As good as Gold takes her and she will if her temp. is good,
please email Robin Sweeney and the Humane Society and let them know what you can do to help. I think it's about 2 1/2 hrs. from Woodridge, IL where As Good As Gold is. Thanks!!

My Golden Ret. Smooch is having trouble with her rear hip/leg, otherwise I would be willing to ride with someone on the weekend to help do transport.
I couldn't go alone, but could ride w/someone.

Contact Us

If you have any questions at all about anything regarding our organization, please contact the appropriate person below, and we'll be happy to help you!

General Information 
Robin Sweeney, President
[email protected]
Address & Phone 
PO Box 5460 • Woodridge IL 60517-0460 • 630-588-0115 
Adoptions
Barbara Murray, Board Member
[email protected]

Education
Mel Shyavitz, Board Member
[email protected]


Fundraising Events
Jodi Phillips, Board Member
[email protected]
Fostering
Kris Hawley, Board Member
[email protected]

Membership
Nancy Eggert, Board Member
[email protected]

PR/Marketing
Colleen O'Brien, Board Member
[email protected]


*KDMARSH: I wonder if they removed her because of As Good As Gold's (Robin's )inquiry? I don't know if Robin emld. them or just me though.*


----------

